# Skincare



## Krishna Arjun (Nov 22, 2021)

How can I make my face glow? Does milk lighten skin? How can I become fair instantly?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Nov 22, 2021)

What should be in a skin care routine? Which is the best skin care products in India?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Nov 22, 2021)

How can I moisturize my skin fast?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Nov 22, 2021)

Good vitamins to take for healthy skin?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2021)

Krishna Arjun said:


> How can I make my face glow? Does milk lighten skin? How can I become fair instantly?


Why do you hate your current skintone? What is so wrong with deeper skin that you have this need to be lighter?

Deep skin is beautiful. Please learn to love it and rid yourself of your internalized colourism. 


Krishna Arjun said:


> What should be in a skin care routine? Which is the best skin care products in India?


Most of the members of Specktra (myself included) live in the West so we have no idea what's available in regards to brands where you live, or even brands that will ship to India.

Basic skincare routine is cleanser, moisturizer, sunscreen in the daytime; first cleanse, second cleanse, retinol (especially from your late 20s or early 30s onward), moisturize. All products should suit your skintype.


Krishna Arjun said:


> How can I moisturize my skin fast?


What do you mean? Are you talking about how to help your skin retain moisture?


Krishna Arjun said:


> Good vitamins to take for healthy skin?


I don't subscribe to the idea that supplementation can help skin as much as good skincare can.


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 1, 2021)

How long does it take to see results?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2021)

Everyone's different.


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 1, 2021)

Can your skin get too acclimated to certain products, making them less effective?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 1, 2021)

Can you use retinol if you have sensitive skin?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 1, 2021)

What’s the best way to treat dark spots?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 1, 2021)

What’s the best age to start using anti-aging products or procedures?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2021)

Krishna Arjun said:


> What’s the best age to start using anti-aging products or procedures?





shellygrrl said:


> Basic skincare routine is cleanser, moisturizer, sunscreen in the daytime; first cleanse, second cleanse, *retinol (especially from your late 20s or early 30s onward)*, moisturize. All products should suit your skintype.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2021)

Also, *you do not need to start multiple threads when you have questions, just continue this one.*


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 10, 2021)

How can I fix an uneven skin tone?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 10, 2021)

How do I find out my skin type?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 10, 2021)

Can I use my CLEANSE Makeup Melting Cleansing Balm as a treatment mask?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 10, 2021)

How can I get rid of hormonal acne?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 10, 2021)

How can I resolve breakouts without drying out my skin?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 13, 2021)

What kind of acne treatment works for adults?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 13, 2021)

How can I tell what skin type I have?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 13, 2021)

How can I get rid of dry and oily skin?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 13, 2021)

Can stress cause oily skin?


----------



## Krishna Arjun (Dec 13, 2021)

Why does my skin type change from oily to dry?


----------

